

Airbnb Guests Trashed This Guy's $2.5 Million Condo  - Expeck
http://www.businessinsider.com/pictures-airbnb-guests-trashed-this-25-million-condo-2013-8?op=1

======
adamjernst
"Out of 86 guests, I've only had problems with 15 guests."

"only"? n.b.: If your business model is renting out luxury condos to people on
the Internet, you're going to have a bad time. People will use them for
parties.

~~~
coryl
So Las Vegas Hotels have a bad business model?

There are ways to deal with potential issues, ie. security deposits

~~~
bdcravens
Las Vegas hotels are staffed around the clock, owned by large companies with
paid staff. In the event of damages or unruly behavior, they can kick someone
out or have them arrested in short order. AirBnB listings tend be owned by
individuals or families, and are often rented when those owners are absent. I
can't imagine a security deposit in such a situation of less than 10% of the
property's value.

------
nahcub
Does anyone know where the liability falls for Airbnb rentals? Is it on the
owner or the rental agency (Airbnb)? If it falls on the owner, Airbnb should
make this clear, and owners should be sure to have insurance in order to
protect themselves.

~~~
pedalpete
AirBnb has an insurance policy on each rental made to through the site. I
believe it is up to $1 million.

However, they obviously don't want to use the insurance regularly, as that
will likely mean an increase in the rates they pay.

Both sides of this story could very well be true. He could have been a bad
host AND a guest may have done a lot of damage to his apartment. BUT, if he's
had problems with 15 guests, I'm sure that each time their is an issue, AirBnb
tracks what owners are most problematic, and after this incident, they decided
to sever ties.

It is possible AirBnb has an unspoken rule that if they spend x amount on a
host with a specified period of time, they cancel the hosts account. 17% of
guests doing damage to your apartment seems like quite a lot to me.

------
mathattack
If you have a $2.5 million condo, what are you doing using Airbnb?

~~~
Terretta
Renting it, as opposed to just listing it.

~~~
mathattack
Seems like it's not worth the liability - much more to lose.

~~~
eruditely
I mean if the data we are using for this conclusion is one news story of when
everything goes bad then sure your conclusion is valid.

"Using the media to determine how well the world is doing is like using an
emergency room for an image of health." \- Nassim Nicholas Taleb

------
jason_slack
This is one of those times where there are 2 sides to every story and the
truth lays somewhere in the middle. Interesting read though.

~~~
aa0
That's actually a common logical fallacy that is often used to deceive
observers. The truth stands alone, just like the cheese.

------
jgunaratne
How does a web developer afford a $2.5 million dollar condo and several other
luxury condos?

------
veritas213
i smell scammer

------
AsymetricCom
Why is this on the front page? I really couldn't care less about some boring
civil issue.

